# Cherryhead triplets---8 weeks



## cdmay (Oct 29, 2011)

Hard to believe but the three cherryhead neonates that emerged from a single egg are now eight weeks old.
The two larger siblings named Huey and Dewey have grown quite a bit and are now typical hatchlings...







They look very similar to each other and have the same head pattern, although there is some minor variation between them...






Even their shells are similar in detail...






Huey has this odd, 'Harry Potter' type streak on his forehead...






The growth has been pretty uniform but now that they are well past the point where I worried about them I will cut back on their food intake...






Peanut, the smallest of the three has grown a lot since I last posted photos of him. Compare this photo of him next to a quarter taken today...






...to this one I posted a few weeks ago...






You can see that he is visibly larger. Peanut is now up to a whopping 9.8 grams too. What a pig!






Here are all three together...
















Just eight weeks ago they started out like this...






The only real issue has been feeding Peanut. Due to his tiny mouth everything we fed him the first few weeks had to be finely grated so that he could manage it. This included baby lettuce, mushrooms, small portions of fruit and so on. Starting two weeks ago all three have been fed small amounts of plain cooked chicken breast too-- but this has been in very limited amounts.
Now, even Peanut seems to be able to tear up his food although it is still chopped or grated to fit his size. But he has always been game to go for the big chunks as you can see from this photo from last month...






We are hoping that even Peanut will one day fill up the palm of my hand...


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 29, 2011)

Awwwwwww, that is the best update ever!! They have a big fan club!! You have done a marvelous job!!!! They are all beautiful!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 29, 2011)

This story has been nothing short of miraculous since day one. How can anybody not love all of them, but especially Peanut. Just so awesome and we do feel grateful for you keeping us so well informed via pictures, that we are almost feeling like we are a part of this story. Thank you!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks.Carl. We've been wondering how they were doing.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 29, 2011)

They are amazing! I love it!


----------



## ewam (Oct 29, 2011)

That is really great. I can't believe how much peanut has grown and changed in just a few weeks.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 29, 2011)

They all look great! Peanut is amazing. Great job, without you the three of them might not have made it!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 29, 2011)

Outstanding, I like Peanut!


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 29, 2011)

This is such a happy story, I share it with my whole family! Thanks so much for the updates!!!  I can't wait to show my wife the new pictures, she will be very happy as well! Good luck in the future and great job!!


----------



## Carol S (Oct 29, 2011)

They are beautiful. 

I am so glad that all three are doing great. Peanut is so cute. 

Carol


----------



## Candy (Oct 29, 2011)

I gasped when I came on here and starting looking at the new threads and saw this one. I love your updates on these three little miracles. What beauties they are turning into. I am amazed at how much they have grown, especially Peanut. It would be very easy to over spoil him that's for sure.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cool, glad they are all doing so good...


----------



## Weda737 (Oct 29, 2011)

Just too awesome. Great job taking care of them.


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 29, 2011)

I love hearing updates on the triplets! I'm glad to hear they're doing well. Little Peanut won't be so little anymore


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 30, 2011)

Carl , simply amazing.....honest its the first time seeing triplet torts for me not only being hatched but surviving this far along. A job well done sir , and those lil guys are sure darn lucky it happened in your hands. Has that parents ever had multi embryosâ€™ before? 

JD~


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 30, 2011)

Extraordinary!


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 30, 2011)

So cool! You should write this up for a herp magazine!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 30, 2011)

Carl, I am so happy to see how well they are all doing. My husband was just asking me a couple of days ago if there had been any updates on the triplets. Will be anxious to share the news. You have done a great job with all of them, especially Peanut!!


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 30, 2011)

Yay glad to see they're doing well


----------



## cherylim (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update! It's always so good to hear about them. I just had to hold my hand up to see how big Peanut is, and it's hard to believe he's alive at THAT size never mind the much smaller size he started out at.

I absolutely love the picture of the three of them together, almost holding hands. It seems to show real solidarity and the bond they share.


----------



## Laura (Oct 30, 2011)

wow... just so cool... you reall yshould do a write up for some mag.. submit it.. heck get paid...maybe end up on Leno!


----------



## helsbells (Oct 30, 2011)

I am so pleased they are all doing well they are all so cute and Peanut is just adorable


----------



## tweeter (Oct 30, 2011)

Amazing! You've done such a wonderful job with them. And Peanut....he's just adorable. Thank you for the updates, they just make my day


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 30, 2011)

What a great update. Thank you for taking the time out of your day to update us all. I am in love with their story and how they all are growing and thriving so well. Looking forward to another update in a few weeks!


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 30, 2011)

Imagine Greg's Aldabras in one of their "meeting" circles and Peanut a part of it, or in the middle! or sitting on one of their carapace's or on their head!

Or Peanut nose to nose with Maggie's Bob...LOL


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> So cool! You should write this up for a herp magazine!



Yep, I agree. Tortuga Gazette is always looking for articles!!!! That would be sooo awesome!!!


----------



## Faery (Oct 30, 2011)

simply fantastic!! so glad these 3 are doing well!


----------



## nikki0601 (Oct 30, 2011)

I love this thread, please keep the updates coming, they r looking great and OMG peanut, just wanna eat em up


----------



## DixieParadise (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the updates. They are just totally AWESOME!! I hope little Peanut continues to grow and thrive. They are so cute!!!


----------



## cdmay (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the encouraging comments. They are neat little buggers to worry about.

JD...I hatched a set of twins from a Colombian female back around 1983 or 1984 but they were not joined at the yolk sac. They hatched normally and were just about normal size. I have some slides of those two that I need to get scanned so I can post them here.
But the female that the triplets came from has never produced multiples before.

As for writing an article I have a rough draft submitted to the German turtle magazine, _'Schildkroten im Fokus'_, (Turtles in Focus) already. This is a very well done color magazine that there is really no equivalent of here in the United States. German turtle keeping is in general, many years ahead of us here in the U.S.A. and they publish at least a couple high end turtle magazines. I have published six or seven articles for _Shildkroten_ over the past few years and like working with the editors they have.
I was going to submit something for REPTILES magazine but they are backlogged for over a year as it is and besides...I don't really like REPTILES magazine anyway!


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi
Thanks for the photos-these triplets are truely miracles-so perfect.
I hope they continue to thrive in your care.
Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 31, 2011)

hi,they are all way cute. i do want to say that.... i'm in the peanut club! all babies are cute, but that peanut. love the pictures.maybe peanut he have his own thread. just saying, love the guy.'lol'


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh wow! They look great!!


----------



## Kailey (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow, that's amazing!

I hope peanut makes it into adulthood.


----------



## Weda737 (Nov 3, 2011)

pdrobber said:


> Imagine Greg's Aldabras in one of their "meeting" circles and Peanut a part of it, or in the middle! or sitting on one of their carapace's or on their head!
> 
> Or Peanut nose to nose with Maggie's Bob...LOL


I think peanut would get accidentally sucked up into Bob's nose


----------



## Redstrike (Nov 3, 2011)

Spectacular! I still can't believe the three of them have made it this far, nice work!


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 4, 2011)

love watching the progress. thank you for posting.

teri


----------

